# Lip Balm Help



## mleck (Sep 10, 2010)

Ok I have lots of wax and trying to find something to do with it. We are going to try and start this weekend letting the kids make lib balm. 

I have currently ordered pouring tray, tubes, soy oil, coloring and essitential oil fruit flavoring. 

We really have no idea what were doing so any reciepe help, or instructions for making would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Just go easy on the oil, otherwise, you will have a slip n slide for your lips!


----------



## BeeRoger (Sep 26, 2012)

I use a recipe that calls for two parts oil to one part beeswax by weight. I use a soap scale that weights to two decimals points for accuracy. I weigh the wax in the solid state, as trying to measure liquid wax was next to impossible due to it would solidify on my measuring spoons and each spoonful kept getting smaller. I use almond oil as my oil of choice. I have quit using the kitchen for any wax melting because no matter how careful I am I always got a drop or two of wax on the floor and my wife was not happy. I use a propane turkey cooker and a double boiler in my garage to melt wax with. Make sure you supervise the kids as hot wax is dangerous and causes serve burns. There are lots of recipes on the internet and directions on safety and proper handling.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

There are lots and lots of recipes out there so take your time and choose one that's easy to use and that you'll probably enjoy using. I use one (not handy right now) that basically has cocoanut oil, vitamin e, honey, beeswax and essential oils for flavor. The flavors I make are grapefruit, tangerine, orange, lemon, wintergreen and spearmint. That combination makes awesome lip balm. My only complaint is, over time, the honey migrates to one area of the tube and often crystallizes. On the other hand, most people I give the balm to don't have it around long enough for that to occur. I make all my wax products in the shop on a wooden bench so that dripped wax can be scraped right off with a putty knife. Lip balm takes less time to make than candles or other wax products because you're pouring your mix into a finished container and not waiting for wax to cool before re-using the mold. You will find that the amount of wax you use is small compared to what you have so if you have a lot of wax as you mentioned, you might need to make a LOT LOT LOT of lip balm to use it up!


----------



## mleck (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the reply. We plan to give this a try this next weekend. We are melting and straining wax today to clean it up and get it ready.


----------



## mnflemish (Jun 7, 2010)

mleck
I am assuming you have made your lip balm, but if you have lots of wax try lotion bars and hand cream. The lotion bars are the ticket to enclose in birthday cards or any occasion card and everyone loves them. Save little fruit or individual containers for molds. As you have found out making lip balm is a breeze and so it other things you make. I look for easy not a lot of ingredients, plain and simple. Almond oil, shea butter, coconut oil & cocoa butter are my favorite. After you have made a few items put them together and make a gift basket. I get ceramic soap dishes at Walmart and can fit a lip balm and lotion bar and cover with plastic wrap and looks professional and nice. I tried a simple lip balm and never tried another recipe. I did have to cut back in the honey as it did separate in the tube, it was 4 tsp beeswax, 8 tsp sweet almond oil and 1/4 tsp honey(this is what I found works best from original recipe). This made around 6 tubes. I also have a great easy hand cream recipe and lotion bars. All are easy. Email me at [email protected] for more info if you want. Don't message me, I don't know how to do that stuff.
Carol


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I do 8 oz Olive oil, 4 oz bees wax and put it in 3 GRAM EMPTY COSMETIC PLASTIC SAMPLE JARS found on ebay, sell these for 1.50 each. No tube , no wrapping just pour and go.


----------

